# Water Pump



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

How hard is to replace the water pump? What else should I replace? 
What brand would you recommend?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Posted reply in the belts thread.

Troy


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I always go OEM - it may be a few bucks more but it fits right and will usually last longer.


----------

